# HC versus Monte Carlo Comparison



## cobra (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi PTers,

Between HC and Monte Carlo which plant tends to be the brightest green? (assuming the plant is given what it needs to be happy) Which plant has the deeper roots?

Thanks Much!
G


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

HC carpet for comparison.


----------



## cobra (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice picture. Doesn't really answer my questions, though.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

cobra said:


> Nice picture. Doesn't really answer my questions, though.


Was just giving you a reference picture to compare to monte carlo carpets that's all.


----------



## Stacy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

In my experience the monte carlo is a brighter, lighter green. HC tends to be darker green when healthy


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

cobra said:


> Hi PTers,
> 
> Between HC and Monte Carlo which plant tends to be the brightest green? (assuming the plant is given what it needs to be happy) Which plant has the deeper roots?
> 
> ...


i have both:

brightness - both about the same
hue/tone - both about the same
saturation - HC has deeper green color than monte carlo


----------



## cobra (Feb 4, 2005)

IntotheWRX said:


> i have both:
> 
> brightness - both about the same
> hue/tone - both about the same
> saturation - HC has deeper green color than monte carlo


 Which has the root systems with the most depth?

Thanks!
G


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

cobra said:


> Which has the root systems with the most depth?
> 
> Thanks!
> G



Both are pretty miserably short, but monte carlo seems to get a little deeper a little faster.

I no longer keep HC - MC grows much faster, and I honestly can't tell them apart.


----------



## cobra (Feb 4, 2005)

Bananableps said:


> Both are pretty miserably short, but monte carlo seems to get a little deeper a little faster.
> 
> I no longer keep HC - MC grows much faster, and I honestly can't tell them apart.


Thanks!


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

I have Monte Carlo and boy it do look very beautiful. Also this carpet is very easy to grow and not dependent on good co2 levels like HC. Personally both look equally beautiful. My choice is Monte Carlo.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

This is my Monte Carlo in nano six gallon. 

https://youtu.be/hczVhBDAjc8

This I found a comoarison video 

https://youtu.be/0OnmlF81-hQ

Mc on left and HC on right 

Also here is an overgrown hc

https://youtu.be/jog6OsoQrfw


----------

